# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  RUN. HIDE. FIGHT. Surviving an Active Shooter Event Video from Houston, TX

## Celticwarrior

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VcSwejU2D0

Houston TX commissioned this video for workplace violence awareness and safety during an active shooter event. They rushed the video to market (in this case, via news agencies and YouTube) in the wake of the Colorado shootings last month. It is graphic and the images are disturbing, but the action is pretty spot-on when it comes to what has happened in the past with workplace shootings from disgruntled postal workers run amok to fired factory workers looking for some payback, to the various shootings in schools like Columbine and Virginia Tech. Now with the Aurora shootings, the message that you have Three Choices To Make: Run, Hide, or Fight seems very appropriate. Hopefully it will raise some awareness among the sheep and save a few lives the next time some tragedy like this occurs.

----------


## crashdive123

Pretty well done and with good advice.

----------


## karatediver

FEMA has an online course for active shooters also that is pretty good.  Pretty much the same advice.

----------


## farmerjane

I have a more cat like approach to things.  Run from what I dont know, Hide until I understand what it is and fight only when I have the element of surprise.  Meow. :Smartass:  I have learned alot from my cats, great hunters, but only give attention to you when THEY want to.

----------


## mountainmark

Good info CW, thanks for posting.

----------


## Kosuki

Nice post, They forgot option 4. The building allows co workers to carry weapons if they have a CCW while working... I mean option 4 could had stopped the gunman as he first started shooting :/

----------


## Delta 5168

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VcSwejU2D0
> 
> Houston TX commissioned this video for workplace violence awareness and safety during an active shooter event. They rushed the video to market (in this case, via news agencies and YouTube) in the wake of the Colorado shootings last month. It is graphic and the images are disturbing, but the action is pretty spot-on when it comes to what has happened in the past with workplace shootings from disgruntled postal workers run amok to fired factory workers looking for some payback, to the various shootings in schools like Columbine and Virginia Tech. Now with the Aurora shootings, the message that you have Three Choices To Make: Run, Hide, or Fight seems very appropriate. Hopefully it will raise some awareness among the sheep and save a few lives the next time some tragedy like this occurs.


And, if you can't carry a gun at work - carry a knife!

----------


## hunter63

Good vid, thanks.
It's too bad the obvious has to be presented to a lot of people, but that's the way it is.

BTW the fire extinguisher might be more useful as a "spray in the face first", other wise very well done.

Most places won't allow a Option 4, most people with little training might be more of a problem that a solution....JMO

----------


## Old GI

It was reported that they considered Option 4, but decided to omit it so it would be used in anti-gun cities.  Not my thoughts; just what I heard.

----------


## Kosuki

Anti gun is only for the law abiding good honest person to get screwed by... :Crying: 

The criminals are using this to their advantage to kill and terrorize people like demonstrated in this video. 
People say, "Call Police", True do call them but they are only as good as 1. The time it takes to respond and 2. The training their Academy and department have provided for the situation they may be walking into. 3. An unarmed security guard is as useless in a  active shooter situation as the unarmed civilian. JMO

Bottom line is this video is good for what it is intended for. An yes use the fire extinguisher to throw him/her into a polar climate then whack him/her

----------

